# Worst fandom?



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 1, 2020)

I need to know.


----------



## round robin (Dec 1, 2020)

Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Dec 1, 2020)

kpop or steven universe


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 1, 2020)

Smash Brothers.


----------



## In the Sick of It (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm not sure if they're the worst but She-ra fans are pretty fucking insufferable.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 1, 2020)

I've never met a Steven Universe fan who wasn't autistic as fuck.


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Dec 1, 2020)

Anime, any anime.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 1, 2020)

Furries


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 1, 2020)

Crust punks. Even pictures of them smell.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 1, 2020)

Furries (worst of all), Bronies (second worst of all), KPOPfags, Sonic furfags, Smash Bros fags, Undertalefags, Steven Universefags, JoJofags, Disneyfags, and "cartoon connoisseur" types like Rebel Taxi, Mr. Enter and most of /co/mblr.

Also Juggalos.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 1, 2020)

FNAF fandom


----------



## Rend Me Asunder (Dec 1, 2020)

I like Danganronpa, but Danganronpa


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Dec 1, 2020)

Historically I'd say bronies, rn MHA fans


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 1, 2020)

round robin said:


> Kiwi Farms.


I just downvoted your post.

FAQ

What does this mean?

The amount of positive ratings(points) on your post and Kiwi Farms account has decreased by one.

Why did you do this?

There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be unworthy of positive or neutral karma. These include, but are not limited to:

• Rudeness towards other KFers
• Spreading incorrect information,
• Sarcasm not correctly flagged with a /sneed.

Am I banned from the Kiwi Farms?

No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an additional downvote, which may put your commenting and posting privileges in jeopardy.

I don't believe my comment deserved a downvote. Can you un-downvote it?

Sure, mistakes happen. But only in exceedingly rare circumstances will I undo a downvote. If you would like to issue an appeal, shoot me a private message explaining what I got wrong. I tend to respond to Kiwi Farms PMs within several minutes. Do note, however, that over 99.9% of downvote appeals are rejected, and yours is likely no exception.

How can I prevent this from happening in the future?

Accept the downvote and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on KiwiFarms.net. I will continue to issue downvotes until you improve your conduct. Remember: Kiwi Farms is privilege, not a right.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 1, 2020)

Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## Chewy Suarez (Dec 2, 2020)

Anybody saying My Hero Academia or any other mainstream anime has the worst anime fanbase was never around when Hetalia was at it’s prime. The amount of ignorant teenage white girls in Nazi uniforms giving the seig heil at Holocaust memorials was alarmingly staggering. It coming back next year isn’t going to help with anything.

It’s easy to say K-Pop fans are the worst music fans but from what I’ve read, Beatlemania was horrific in it’s prime. From making movie theater employees wash questionable amounts of discharge from theater seats after every screening of Hard Day’s Night, a dictator and his wife almost threatening to murder the band members if they didn’t immediately preform for them after a transpacific flight, and a mentally ill fan murdering one of the members because they were absolutely obsessed with them, it’s hard to argue that K-Pop as a genre alone brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Dec 2, 2020)

Chewy Suarez said:


> Anybody saying My Hero Academia or any other mainstream anime has the worst anime fanbase was never around when Hetalia was at it’s prime. The amount of ignorant teenage white girls in Nazi uniforms giving the seig heil at Holocaust memorials was alarmingly staggering.


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bAsED???


----------



## gata (Dec 2, 2020)

*Humanity*


#SoWoke
#Elightened
#facts&logic
#megoodandsmrt;othersbadanddumb


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 2, 2020)

Sports


----------



## tasty humane burger (Dec 2, 2020)

Beyonce fans 

Edit: for some reason I posted gibberish earlier idk why


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 1, 2020)

I need to know.


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (Dec 2, 2020)

RWBY fandom. The atmospheric amount of dyke shippers in the fandom were one of the many shovels that dug the show's grave, ruining the characters in the process because the """"""writers"""""" wanted to cater to the mentally ill. 

For vidya, Star Citizen. That community is consumerism turned up to the stratosphere. People smugly calling people who want a refund for the game "kid", constant suspicion due to someone likely being a troll, the cult-like mentality -- it's as much as a trashfire as the game itself.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 2, 2020)

All fandoms are equally terrible.

You can be a fan of something without the autistic community engagement that ruins everything.  Enjoy what you enjoy but keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 2, 2020)

People who still regularly support Mister Metokur's patreon.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 2, 2020)

Donald Trump


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 2, 2020)

Anime weebs this is what i think of them wholesale.


----------



## Ravelord (Dec 2, 2020)

Sonic The Hedgehog or Undertale


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 2, 2020)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Deodar (Dec 2, 2020)

LGBT fandom


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 4, 2020)

Steven Universe fans are a blight on society


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 4, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Sonic The Hedgehog.


Unironically this. The worst parts of the furry fandom plus extra autism.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Dec 4, 2020)

Juggalos.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 4, 2020)

Homestuck. While not as autistic on its own compared to, say, Sonic or Pokemon, Homestuck is essentially the progenitor for several notoriously awful fandoms. Chief among them being Undertale and Steven Universe, considering most Homestuck-types jumped to those two during lulls in Homestuck activity. They've also ended up infesting a good chunk of pre-existing fandoms and turning them into that Homestuck/SU brand of dogshit.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 4, 2020)

Tabletop gaming has gotten pretty pozzed in the past few years. Sucks one of my major hobbies has been overrun with woketards.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 4, 2020)

Social justice


----------



## TWINK (Dec 4, 2020)

minecraft youtuber fandom


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 5, 2020)

Bronies


----------



## stuffandthings (Dec 5, 2020)

Superwholock


----------



## Boobi700 (Dec 12, 2020)

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure. Fandom used to be so-so until the Golden Wind anime came out and it just turned into full shit.


----------



## KKonger (Dec 12, 2020)

Homestuck. The smaller it gets, the more concentrated the autism.


----------



## Toilet Grenade (Dec 12, 2020)

Basically any fandom that has any amount of cringe.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 1, 2020)

I need to know.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 12, 2020)

tasty humane burger said:


> Beyonce fans
> 
> Edit: for some reason I posted gibberish earlier idk why


Beyonce fandom is a gateway drug into Kpop fandom


----------



## AmazingEagle (Dec 12, 2020)

BTS, they are basically a plague on Twitter.


----------

